# christmas forums?



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

are there any christmas forums as cool as this one? I may be having a big family christmas eve party here and would like to wow 'em. Christmas is hard to decorate for me. way easier bing evil than nice. :devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

ChristmasFanClub.com sorry this is a link name not a link itself, you will have to type it in. There are a lot of folks from here over there.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

hey thanks


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

hey thanks I just


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See this thread also.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14140


----------

